# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  لهذه الأسباب عليك تجنب تناول القهوة على معدة فارغة

## tariq144

تعد القهوة واحدة من أكثر المشروبات شعبية في العالم، حتى أن العديد من  الأشخاص لا يمكنهم أن يبدأوا يومهم بدون احتساء كوب من القهوة، وهو أمر غير  سيئ، خاصة وأن القهوة لها عدة فوائد صحية. 
لكن بعض الأشخاص يفضلون شرب القهوة حتى قبل تناول أي شئ، ويجب الانتباه  جيداً لذلك الأمر، حيث أشار تقرير نشره موقع "سكاي نيوز عربية" إلى أن  تناول القهوة على معدة فارغة يمكن أن يؤدي إلى العديد من المشكلات  والمتاعب. 
وأوضح ذلك التقرير أن تناول القهوة المحلاة في الصباح من الممكن أن يكون  سبباً أساسياً لمشكلات الجهاز الهضمي، وذلك بسبب تأثير القهوة على المعدة. 
ونقل التقرير عن موقع "Business Insider" أن احتساء القهوة دون طعام يحفز  المعدة على إنتاج الأحماض؛ وفي حال عدم قيام الفرد بتناول أي شئ، فإن الحمض  قد يلحق ضرراً بالمعدة، ويتسبب في مشكلات مثل الحرقة وعسر الهضم. 
وأضاف التقرير أن هذه العادة يمكن أن تزيد من أعراض القلق، وتتسبب في زيادة معدل ضربات القلب والتهيج وعدم القدرة على التركيز.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
وتنصح أخصائية التغذية "Leslie Langevin- ليزلي لانجيفين" بضرورة تناول  الكافيين مع وجبة الإفطار أو على الأقل مع وجبة خفيفة لتجنب مثل هذه  المشكلات.

----------


## asaad wahsh

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير*

----------

